# Making rhinestone shirts for customers



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I would like to hear from those that make rhinestone shirts often for your customers. Could u tell me when a customer wants to buy a shirt, are u making templates everytime someone wants a different design or do you only offer certain styles or designs for templates you already have made?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have customers that want one shirt which I call a Retail sale and i have customers that want 500 shirts, a Wholesale Sale.

My Retail Prices are Higher because of the cost of the Design for one Garment,

Just remember to make sure you get paid for you design time and labor,, it can all be included in the price of the garment, if you choose.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I do mainly custom. Each request is usually for something different. I make a template for each design. I put my sticky flock templates in a ring binder using sheet protectors. My designs that are made with regular template material mounted on foam board or other board are in a file box. Thinking about putting the ones on the thinner boards in the sheet protectors also. I have some thick ring binders from when I "worked" for a living. These are probably 3 inches or better so great for bulkier items. I also keep all of my various heat pressing instructions in a binder.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I make a new template for each order, but as time has gone on, I have built up a nice library that I can now draw from. For example, I have each sport name already made. So I can do CW Football or CN Football or Football Mom or Football Grandma all from the same Football template. I have a bunch I can mix and match with. 

I still get tons of requests for custom designs though.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies and answers. I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I do things similar to everyone else above, as over time I have gathered so many different designs that I can usually pull form what I already have to make what the customer wants. They can usually find a design that can be easily customized from my look book, but I am also capable of making up a new one if they like and I will just add it to my collection.

I can understand how you are feeling, in the beginning I found myself always making templates, but as time goes by, it gets easier as you will accumulate enough where you can just mix and match to complete a design.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> I do things similar to everyone else above, as over time I have gathered so many different designs that I can usually pull form what I already have to make what the customer wants. They can usually find a design that can be easily customized from my look book, but I am also capable of making up a new one if they like and I will just add it to my collection.
> 
> I can understand how you are feeling, in the beginning I found myself always making templates, but as time goes by, it gets easier as you will accumulate enough where you can just mix and match to complete a design.


Thanks and as of right now I will be just ordering my templates from others if I am not doing my design by hand.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I have designs I mix and match. I have several alphabets with individual letters I can spell with and if I need an additional letter I cut it. I have a 3 school that I just started doing things for, I have the school name on a template and I have cut some 1" block letter words, school, cheer, academy, field hockey, since these are words I use often. I am sure there will be oother words too, just makes it faster for me.


----------



## ronakd (Sep 23, 2011)

what is rhinestone prints?


----------



## missymoo (Sep 25, 2011)

How do you make your own designs? I would love to be able to do that myself but I have a cricut expression and really don't want to buy a brand new cutter. Comments, advice please?!

Thanks!


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

L144S said:


> I have designs I mix and match. I have several alphabets with individual letters I can spell with and if I need an additional letter I cut it. I have a 3 school that I just started doing things for, I have the school name on a template and I have cut some 1" block letter words, school, cheer, academy, field hockey, since these are words I use often. I am sure there will be oother words too, just makes it faster for me.


When you are doing that curious how you put the letters together? Do you stick on one at a time or have something you set them on to line them up?


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

some alphabets I have bought downloaded with a cut box around them, ceck out The Rhinestone world, matt sells the templates already cut for you. thre are also people on here that will cut files for you. anyway, the letters line up letter by letter to make words. When I download I ususally cut extra letters of ones I use a lot like E. other aphabets I have made myself and add the cut box myself to again be able to make words quicky.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Depending on what kind of workarea or workstation i am using, 

I either use a piece of tape to make a straight line and add it to my area using non flock Line ups, 

If i am using a flocked line up then I use just a piece of scrap flock cut one inch or so wide and lay it on my workstation to get a good line up ,, with the line ups,,,,lol

They fit together like a charm,, as each box around the letter is the same height so just line the tops up and you are good to go,

Here is a order i finished using this method


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

those look great Sandy!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Linda, super easy with the line ups instead of cutting a template for each one,,

You can cut these with any material,,


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

You can make interchangable letter templates with either the sticky flock type materials or the sandblast materials. with the sadnblast materials, you just get some cheap magnetic sheets from the office store near you and stick the template for the individual letters to the magnetic material and trim to size. to use this system, all you need is a large cookie sheet for the magnetic letters (and any other design templates you choose to use with magnetic material on them) to "stick" to and a piece or straight material (sandblast same as template material works fine) to make an alignment system and just but the templates up to that. You may want a straight piece along the side as well as the top or bottom. I made a short video just to show the basic concept working. rhinestone 1 - YouTube


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Depending on what kind of workarea or workstation i am using,
> 
> I either use a piece of tape to make a straight line and add it to my area using non flock Line ups,
> 
> ...


Thanks and those are very nice Sandy!


----------

